# SM and SW for sale



## texcuda (Aug 17, 2010)

Ultramarines:
Complete AoBR tabletop quality
Assault Marines x 5 based Ultramarine Blue
Terminator Librarian x 1 better than tabletop
Sniper Scouts x 5 tabletop
Sgt Telion x 1 tabletop
Predator x 1 poor tabletop
Vindicator x 1 fresh tabletop
Rhino x 1 tabletop
Land Speeder Storm x 1 (all scouts painted and glued in) tabletop
Assault Scouts x 5 tabletop (CCW/BP)
Box of bits

200.00 obo

Space Wolves:
SW Battleforce some painted, all based black
Logan Grimnar (pewter)
Rune Priest x 1 based black

75.00 obo

All located in Austin, TX and prices do not include shipping. Altho if someone was to buy the whole lot then....... and I can provide pic's if wanted.

MAKE ME AN OFFER!!! I NEED THESE GONE!!!


----------

